# Diggin



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

Do lineman dig a alot?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ground hands sometimes do. Trouble men sometimes do. Linemen hardly ever do. I suppose it really depends on where your work is being done. Serious digging is typically done by operating engineers.


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Ground hands sometimes do. Trouble men sometimes do. Linemen hardly ever do. I suppose it really depends on where your work is being done. Serious digging is typically done by operating engineers.


 
What do they call the auger drill on the truck that drills out for the posts? Better yet, what's all the terminology for the whole process?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nildogg said:


> What do they call the auger drill on the truck that drills out for the posts? Better yet, what's all the terminology for the whole process?


It's called a digger derrick. The process is called "setting a pole". You do use some really long handled post hole diggers to remove the loose spoil in the bottom of the hole that the digger derrick just couldn't get out. 

I have a really old Ford digger derrick that I use occasionally. I just noticed the other day that the registration expired almost 6 months ago.


----------



## randyflexo (Apr 18, 2012)

Lineman tools are always found in a belt that they always wear around their waist. This is more convenient for them, especially when they have to climb poles. These tools would usually include cutters, pliers, lineman wrench, tapes and many more.


----------

